# exercises



## Mavryk (Dec 29, 2013)

Here's a videos I found on youtube that I thought I would share with you guys. I found it pretty helpful and I'm adding it to my practices. It's mostly geared toward beginner or intermediate players, but I think anyone might find it useful to some degree.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TGDIOT6c0A&feature=player_detailpage


Mav


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I like that. I already do the 3rd one (not as often as I should), my first guitar teacher like 20 years ago started me on it. You can alternate by just going up-up-up chromatically instead of up-down-up as you change the root note at the top and bottom of the form.

I know these exercises aren't really musical per se (like scales), they're more about speed strength and tempo, all still valuable attributes. For me, the faster I am able to do something the less I panic and rush doing it even at a slower speed.

I'll be sitting in front of the TV trying this out tonight!
[video=youtube;3TGDIOT6c0A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TGDIOT6c0A&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Mavryk (Dec 29, 2013)

I did these sitting in front of the tv tonight as well. Didn't take long before my arm started to ache. I'm curious to see where I'll be with this after a week.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Excellent video, it took me back to learning and teaching in the 1960's. This one and the one I used aren't exactly the same but they are very similar, well put it this way they are as close as damn is to swearing. Thanks for posting


----------

